# Ferry from Vancouver to Victoria



## JackieD (Apr 28, 2009)

Do I really need to make reservations for the ferry between Vancouver and Victoria?  I will have a car.  Does it matter what day of the week (weekend vs. weekday first week of June).  How about coming back to Vancouver?

Thanks


----------



## ricoba (Apr 28, 2009)

While you don't need to make a reservation, it is much better if you do make one.

Depending on the ferry traffic without a reservation you may be in for a long wait at the terminal.

What's your thinking about not wanting to make a reservation?


----------



## JackieD (Apr 28, 2009)

I guess flexibility.  I think once I can get everything hammered down with hotels I will feel more confident about making one...


----------



## tim (Apr 28, 2009)

We used the ferry a couple of years ago in July and based on advice made advance reservations for our car.  That was a great move as the place was crowded and the lines long for those folks without reservations.  I am pretty sure that not all cars made it on our ferry.


----------



## BevL (Apr 28, 2009)

Weekdays during the first week of June should be fine.  Worst case would be you have a two hour wait for the next boat.

Weekend will be busy - we came home this last Sunday, were there about an hour before an expected sailing and had to wait for the next one.  Good news is that on the weekend, they usually run some extra ferries so it's a one hour wait so it wasn't too bad.  Just bring a book or a crossword.


----------



## AKE (Apr 28, 2009)

We were there over the long weekend in July last year (June 30 - July 3) - there was literally no line-up either coming or going BUT we took the first ferry in the morning (they may have been more crowded later on in the day).  I had made reservations (paid extra) but I wouldn't do it again.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Apr 29, 2009)

We took the ferry from Port Angeles to Victoria, and then Victoria to Vancouver without reservations  in late June/early July with no problems.


----------



## skimble (May 12, 2009)

I'm in the same boat as the poster (pun intented  )
We'll have a better idea of the time we want to cross...  can we make a reservation 1 or 2 days in advance?


----------



## BevL (May 12, 2009)

skimble said:


> I'm in the same boat as the poster (pun intented  )
> We'll have a better idea of the time we want to cross...  can we make a reservation 1 or 2 days in advance?



Midweek and before full on summer should be no problem.  At that time I wouldn't even worry about making a reservation, personally.


----------



## sailingman22 (May 12, 2009)

I would recommend monitoring the BCFerries website. Look at their schedule to determine the day you are traveling, time of day the ferry sails, and call for the capacity for each sailing. Reservations around a Canadian holiday weekend are a must unless you like sitting at the ferry termnal for hours. 

Also check out the 2 ferry routes to Nanaimo from Vancouver. Its a very scenic trip to Victoria and only takes 1 1/2 hours to drive.


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 12, 2009)

We took it last summer.  It was the most efficient Ferry service I've ever encountered.  I would just make a reservation for the time you think you want to go or within a couple hours later than you expect to get there.  Then, just show up and try to stand by.  We did that and got the earlier Ferry with a couple minutes to spare.


----------



## RIMike (May 13, 2009)

*Ferry from Vancouver to Duck Point*

Do you know if the Ferry Schedule stays the same during the fall...late September for me....would like to drive up to Campbell River

Vancouver - Nanaimo (Tsawwassen-Duke Point)


----------



## kelela92 (May 13, 2009)

Here's my story and why I suggest making reservations, at least on your way back.

We didn't make reservations: I went with my friend, we got there early, going to Vancouver Island was easy enough, got right on. On the way back, we knew what the schedule was. About an hour prior to the second to last ferry was leaving, we headed to the port. Well, there was a VERY long line. Long story very short. We found out that the second to the last ferry was full and on their way to Vancouver. the LAST ferry....well, the ferry ppl started counting out cars and asking anyone if they had reservations. Those that did, moved out of the line and up. Those that didn't, sat there. They started counting out cars, we made the last ferry, by about 15 cars. We were panicking because we were flying home the next day. No ferry, meant staying overnight on Vancouver Island and missing our flight. We started wondering if we could make any of the ferries elsewhere even one to WA. We started to call the airlines to see what we could do there too. 

Overall. We BARELY made the last ferry. Everyone behind us, was turned away. They had to figure out what to do. So, my two cents. If you're going to make reservations, do it on your way back. Because if getting off the island is important, MAKE SURE YOU CAN LEAVE. 

I wouldn't ever make reservations going, but will always do it after my stressful experience of going back to Vancouver and almost not making it. 

JMHO.


----------



## sailingman22 (May 14, 2009)

I would recommend bookmarking the BCFerries website at www.beferries.com because schedules change, sailings are cancelled due to weather or mechanical reasons, or ships are switched due to capacity requirements. Call reservations directly concerning your travel plans to determine if you need to reserve your vehicle space. 

I have traveled Departure Bay to Tsawwassen twice this pass week and will be returning to Nanaimo today. I do not have reservations for this trip but would definitely call BCFerries if I was leaving Vancouver tomorrow or Vancouver Island Monday. This is a long weekend holiday.


----------



## dori47 (May 18, 2009)

If you do not have to be on the other side at any particular time, don't mind waiting if there is a sailing wait, and can keep yourself occupied if you have to wait, don't book reservations. 

The reservation system is such that you do not get a refund if you cancel, even if you do it days in advance, you have to be there one half hour before the sailing but no more than one hour before the sailing, and if you are coming from a distance, that can be hard to gauge.

The very first sailing of the day is usually not a problem. Sailing to Duke Point is less likely to have a wait for regular size vehicles ( it is a longer sailing than horseshoe bay) and weekends are always busier than weekdays.

They usually have extra sailing on the horseshoe bay departure bay route on busy days.


----------

